# Used ATV Pricing



## Airecon (Oct 26, 2009)

Im thinking about getting a used ATV and wanted to get some opinions on making offers- it seems most people want almost new price for thier used ones. Im basing my prices off of new 09 Hondas. Foreman 4x4 $5100, Rancher 4x4 $5200, Rancher 2wd $4500- these are the base models. Im see used ones that have maybe different wheels and tires, lift kits etc that they value- most of these add-ons mean nothing to me except maybe a winch. So Im thinking a good used ATV under 5 years old maybe 60 to 70% of new. If I can't save 1500 to 2000 why buy used? Then you see older than 5 years, that have smaller engines than the new ones- they're pretty pricey too. Im thinking maybe not over 50% of a new one for these. Then you see some older than 2000 models, which would do me if its a good one, but their asking close to $2000 for some of them. Any opinions?


----------



## wood4heat (Oct 26, 2009)

Where are you at? Here in the PNW you can save 20-30% on something a year old with next to no hours on it. Give it if a couple years more and your talking 60% of new or less depending on the condition. If you're patient and keep your eves open you can damn near steel one, a lttle over a year ago I saw a 2005 Rincon with 30hrs and a Warn winch go for $3500.00. Same guy sold a similarly used and outfitted Rancher 450ES for $2500.00. About made me sick to see it happen.


----------

